# Tappan today



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished from 6:45am until 12:15pm. I 14” LMB, 1 10” crappie, 1 7# 25” catfish. All caught on jig and minnow.
Water temp 77 degrees and stained.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Fished from 6:45am until 12:15pm. I 14” LMB, 1 10” crappie, 1 7# 25” catfish. All caught on jig and minnow.
> Water temp 77 degrees and stained.


haven't had any luck at tappen the last couple years stuck to shore fishing


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> haven't had any luck at tappen the last couple years stuck to shore fishing



Tappan has probably some of the best shore fishing available, just gotta find the right places....


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Tappan has probably some of the best shore fishing available, just gotta find the right places....


a lot of access points on Tappen and fished spots that were suppose to be hot spot but apparently wrong time wrong hot spot story of my life day late dollar short I just haven't had any luck there


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Tappan can be a very giving lake at times. Once the water cools in the next month or so, it will start giving up a lot of quality fish.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

We fished there today as well. 5 cats 2 perch and 3 gills. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Tappan can be a very giving lake at times. Once the water cools in the next month or so, it will start giving up a lot of quality fish.


LOL I hope so man that lake has been tough every time I fished it so I guess I'm due


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Tappan has probably some of the best shore fishing available, just gotta find the right places....


true


----------

